# Quadra values test



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Julia Bell said:


> I know pretty much nothing about the whole "Quadra" thing. If somebody could explain this mystery to me, I'd be super grateful. Anyways, I got this result:
> 
> Alpha -- 9
> Beta -- 2
> ...


Quadra are basically four sets of four personality types who share the same ego and super-id functions - so, in MBTI, the same dominant through inferior functions. Because of this, each quadra is made of duals, mirror, identity, and activity relations (four "good" ones, along with mirage and semidual, which are outside your quadra). Types within a quadra are said to typically share overall attitudes and interpersonal approaches, since the types are based on what kinds of information you're expecting from others based on your type, and all types within the same quadra expect the same things. 

I like the quadra because they are useful in organizing the types into groups that highlight the functional commonalities that make them click/not click with other types outside the quadra. What sorts of problems, for example, would *both an ENFp and ISTp* have with an INTj and ESFj? Well, the functions are in the same blocks, so you have supervision and benefit -, which can both cause problems. In a group setting with these four types present, the A and Δ will likely separate on the basis of shared quadra values that are the result of the functions. The quadra values come from the functions, so it makes it easy to envision certain _group _interactions based on functional organization. 

Haha sorry, that was probably more complicated than it needed to be. Basically, jsut a way of organizing people with complementary functions as they interact with those who are less complementary.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Definitely said:


> Maybe you just value Fe in Socionics? The description is somewhat different from the MBTI one.


Wow, yeah, that sounds like me all right. o_o I've always felt a connection towards Fe, though. Even though I label myself as ENFP. In MBTI who knows what I am (some weird mix between INFJ and ENFP). I label myself as ENFP because I know Ne is my dominant, Si is my inferior, and I've got a preference towards some sort of Feeling. XD 

Perhaps in Socionics I am more of a IEI, then... that would be interesting.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Julia Bell said:


> Wow, yeah, that sounds like me all right. o_o I've always felt a connection towards Fe, though. Even though I label myself as ENFP. In MBTI who knows what I am (some weird mix between INFJ and ENFP). I label myself as ENFP because I know Ne is my dominant, Si is my inferior, and I've got a preference towards some sort of Feeling. XD
> 
> Perhaps in Socionics I am more of a IEI, then... that would be interesting.


So, maybe fill out the questionnaire?


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Definitely said:


> So, maybe fill out the questionnaire?


Totally did not notice we actually had a forum for that now. XD Will do. ^_^ Thanks.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Rim said:


> *extraverted ethics blocked with introverted intuition:*
> This quadra encourages dramatic self-expression with elements of theatricism and melodrama. They enjoy finding artistic means to express romantic, abstract ideals and feelings.
> 
> *extraverted sensing blocked with introverted logic:*
> ...


Lol.. I assure you, many of them are not nearly this bombastic. Actually maybe only a few I know come close. : P

Anyway I tried this quadra values quiz a while back and it had me all over the place - inconclusive.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Lol.. I assure you, many of them are not nearly this bombastic. Actually maybe only a few I know come close. : P
> 
> Anyway I tried this quadra values quiz a while back and it had me all over the place - inconclusive.


Its not a very good test is it? 

^^ I know quite a lot of ppl who say they are betas. From what I can tell I get along really well with all of you...but in all honestly sometimes I'm too serious, too cold, not much fun, "in observation mode" and not talkative. Its usually when I get an overload on the above mentioned tendencies of other people...and I just "shut down"...tends to happen suddenly, makes me unresponsive. No idea how to deal with it all at that point and I feel out of place.

I tend to come "alive" in one to one fun non surface talk discussions with people, it is more my area and I become kind of ENFP-ish, sort of like the vibe I tend to give off on the forums. I guess I like betas for this specific reason, they are interesting and fun to talk with.

 maybe this is just a sign of introversion....haha


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Promethea said:


> Lol.. I assure you, many of them are not nearly this bombastic. Actually maybe only a few I know come close. : P


Yeah, that's more realistic. I'd only be behaving like that if in an atmosphere that's really really conducive to it. And even then, the full-on melodrama part works better for those EIE's... I do enjoy their style very much though. 




Rim said:


> ^^ I know quite a lot of ppl who say they are betas. From what I can tell I get along really well with all of you...but in all honestly sometimes I'm too serious, too cold, not much fun, "in observation mode" and not talkative.


Ah, that. I completely relate to that kind of attitude (me having these problems with some people) but I only get like that if I care about someone otherwise I leave them alone as they are  Can still be pretty good conversations though.




> Its usually when I get an overload on the above mentioned tendencies of other people...and I just "shut down"...tends to happen suddenly, makes me unresponsive. No idea how to deal with it all at that point and I feel out of place.


 why?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

itsme45 said:


> Yeah, that's more realistic. I'd only be behaving like that if in an atmosphere that's really really conducive to it. And even then, the full-on melodrama part works better for those EIE's... I do enjoy their style very much though.


*Giggling* I can only handle performing in a short burst, and usually in the form of a cutting bukowskiesque social or personal criticism. Sometimes I can over-flower the softer emotionally driven expressions.. but again, its pretty low-magnitude in comparison to the beta stereotypes. 

Even I have my own limits for how much I can handle of a full frontal EIE verbal assault hijacking my attention, if its particularly obtuse. A thing about betas is that their ideologies will vary a lot from individual, to individual, and some of them might not even value a few common beta traits - like attention angling. Something thats -all- performance, and lacking in actual substance for example, will grate on me severely. Results will vary - some betas just enjoy the experience of it even if its empty noise. I think a good example is the dinner party in the movie High Fidelity, where the main character goes to see his ex who he'd had on a pedestal for so many years, as the most intelligent, interesting person he'd ever met. He experiences her again to find that its a lot of empty rhetoric -- yet her friends are really fascinated and drawn in.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

itsme45 said:


> why?


o.o inhibition with a tendency towards all or nothing, running hot or cold....well more like flash I freeze. I do go overboard too...yeah it really is like I'm either burning or freezing. I feel what I feel, think what I think and tend to block influence coming from the outside unless I feel like allowing it...even better, craving it. I guess I'm less "Fe" inclined and that is a problem as I can't "merge" with what is happening outside of myself unless certain conditions are met.

If I know you really well and a certain level of intimacy (non sexual or sexual it doesn't matter) has been reached. ^^; I get highly friendly, warm, funny, very relaxed a comfortable.... kinda like a puppy dog, so it isn't all that bad. I tend to enjoy myself regardless of setting if I have one or two people like that with me. Otherwise I really do come off distant, formal and COLD to a stranger...but also nice and treat others with respect....unless they are cunning manipulative amoral asses...^^ in which case my bad side will show...which is still "cold", but running hot with anger. (difficult to explain)

>.< btw I'm talking too much about myself *pokes your way with a giant branch*. Talk about yerself for a change!

(Z.z...I'm off to bed)


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Promethea said:


> *Giggling* I can only handle performing in a short burst, and usually in the form of a cutting bukowskiesque social or personal criticism. Sometimes I can over-flower the softer emotionally driven expressions.. but again, its pretty low-magnitude in comparison to the beta stereotypes.
> 
> Even I have my own limits for how much I can handle of a full frontal EIE verbal assault hijacking my attention, if its particularly obtuse. A thing about betas is that their ideologies will vary a lot from individual, to individual, and some of them might not even value a few common beta traits - like attention angling. Something thats -all- performance, and lacking in actual substance for example, will grate on me severely. Results will vary - some betas just enjoy the experience of it even if its empty noise. I think a good example is the dinner party in the movie High Fidelity, where the main character goes to see his ex who he'd had on a pedestal for so many years, as the most intelligent, interesting person he'd ever met. He experiences her again to find that its a lot of empty rhetoric -- yet her friends are really fascinated and drawn in.


Oh, I get you; I know how to differentiate between empty rhetoric and the real stuff where there is actually someone behind it, someone intelligent and consistent enough. I actually *hate* the shitty kind of manipulation because I've experienced its effects as a kid. (Otoh, I find their ability of Fe use amazing, but I'm not ever going to be like that, now will I. A really little bit of envy here.) So yeah, I'm selective about all this.




Rim said:


> o.o inhibition with a tendency towards all or nothing, running hot or cold....well more like flash I freeze. I do go overboard too...yeah it really is like I'm either burning or freezing. I feel what I feel, think what I think and tend to block influence coming from the outside unless I feel like allowing it...even better, craving it. I guess I'm less "Fe" inclined and that is a problem as I can't "merge" with what is happening outside of myself unless certain conditions are met.
> 
> If I know you really well and a certain level of intimacy (non sexual or sexual it doesn't matter) has been reached. ^^; I get highly friendly, warm, funny, very relaxed a comfortable.... kinda like a puppy dog, so it isn't all that bad. I tend to enjoy myself regardless of setting if I have one or two people like that with me.


Interesting. Puppy dog, lol  Is that a Fi/Se thing in close relationships or just your idiosyncrasy?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

itsme45 said:


> Interesting. Puppy dog, lol  Is that a Fi/Se thing in close relationships or just your idiosyncrasy?


No idea if its a Fi/Se thing, it just means I'm comfortable enough to be open and honest with those people. Maybe its like showing my vulnerable side, I don't feel the need to be on defense if I trust and know someone well enough.

^^ you sure ask a lot of questions. Why so curious? (I'm off to sleep btw, will answer later)


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

itsme45 said:


> Yeah, that's more realistic. I'd only be behaving like that if in an atmosphere that's really really conducive to it. And even then, the full-on melodrama part works better for those EIE's... I do enjoy their style very much though.


Love EIEs. A few days ago it just dawned upon me that my ex-girlfriend was a textbook EIE. It was the most fucked-up and the most intense, soul-rending, dramatic, beautiful relationship I ever had. Instant love.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Rim said:


> ^^ you sure ask a lot of questions. Why so curious? (I'm off to sleep btw, will answer later)


Eh, it's just that if I get interested in something, my style of learning is asking a lot of questions to myself about the thing, usually "why this? why that?" kind of questions and then at one point it all clicks together. So when I ask someone about something, that's the result of my own questions going around in my head  A pretty mentally intense style of learning 

Curiosity is one of my main traits 




Definitely said:


> Love EIEs. A few days ago it just dawned upon me that my ex-girlfriend was a textbook EIE. It was the most fucked-up and the most intense, soul-rending, dramatic, beautiful relationship I ever had. Instant love.


I guess you aren't questioning your quadra then


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

itsme45 said:


> I guess you aren't questioning your quadra then


Ah, even if I wanted, I couldn't. But I guess I have a pronounced Alpha-ish side.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

^^ remebered now....:/ there was this EIE...oh man...the first thing he said to me was that I'm growling at him like a wolf....and I kinda was. I saw only superficial manipulative overly dramatic bullshit coming from him which he used to lure in other people and gain attention. I felt with every fiber of my being that he was nothing more then an attention whore...and I was right.

Everyone loved the guy and everyone still does at first. I know 2 other people like that....can't stand either of them....=.= I can't help but cringe if I have to watch them interact with people...everyone was in aww...I didn't get how people are so easily fooled....<.< I think my mother is like that...when she gets all social, hyper and fake...she makes me cringe. It comes off as it they were teenagers or something.

^^; unhealthy betas can be a pain imo....definitely true for all types.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Anyway I tried this quadra values quiz a while back and it had me all over the place - inconclusive.


What is your quadra? Beta?


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Rim said:


> ^^ remebered now....:/ there was this EIE...oh man...the first thing he said to me was that I'm growling at him like a wolf....and I kinda was. I saw only superficial manipulative overly dramatic bullshit coming from him which he used to lure in other people and gain attention. I felt with every fiber of my being that he was nothing more then an attention whore...and I was right.
> 
> Everyone loved the guy and everyone still does at first. I know 2 other people like that....can't stand either of them....=.= I can't help but cringe if I have to watch them interact with people...everyone was in aww...I didn't get how people are so easily fooled....<.< I think my mother is like that...when she gets all social, hyper and fake...she makes me cringe. It comes off as it they were teenagers or something.


I relate to your thoughts, as long as the "fake person" really only has bad intentions. If not then it's not bullshit, it's fun to watch/etc. And yeah I've never been for herd mentality tbh. I'm just not responsive to that. The only way I can imagine myself in a group that's all acting for one thing in unison is if I had the access to affect things for the process of action (e.g. tell others what to do) for some concrete goal *and* only if everyone understands what we are doing. I really don't like the idea of convincing people via that emotional pathway.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

aconite said:


> I haven't seen it there, so...
> 
> click
> 
> ...


What if Alpha and Delta are equal?


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

aconite said:


> I haven't seen it there, so...
> 
> click
> 
> ...


Delta:
SiTe 5
NeFi 4
Alpha:
NeTi 5

So what's my type?


----------

